# Hank Hill finally got to me.



## rhitland (Jul 3, 2010)

I love the labor involved in the wood smoker but recently I was given a propane smoker and I will never look back.  It is almost set it and forget it till your really hungry.  lol  The only thing I have to do is refill the water so to keep all your meat super tender and juicy all the while holding the perfect constant temp.  I do recommend looking into one Brothers.  I just smoked salmon on it at 225 for 4 hours and it is to delicious for words.  Even better with horseradish.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheater.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 4, 2010)

lol, it took me awhile not to feel guilty.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 5, 2010)

rhitland said:


> lol, it took me awhile not to feel guilty.



LMAO!!

I spent the afternoon over at my "future" brother-in-law's house for burgers and dogs. I found myself having to sit on my hands several times throughout the day. First I have to say that I was highly impressed that he opted to use charcoal as a heating/cooking source. However, the boy was never properly trained in the finer arts of coal stacking and lighter fuel usage.... This cowboy wa taught to use some "Martha Stewart" coal lighting device that reminded me of an over-sized coffee can with air holes... Who come up with this crap? Since he used newspaper to actually light the coals they took twice as long to reach cooking temperature... Then, in lieu of an actual charcoal grill he used a smoker (side-by-side) New Braunsfels*. Opting to not use the actual fire box, he put the coals into the smoke chamber that aparently was smoke-seasoned at one point. I was suprised that he actually produced a decent tasting burger with all the flame-ups produced by the mesquite wood because they were not properly saturated before hand....

How are we failing as parents that a man like this does not know how to fully utilize outdoor cookwear? Am I over-reacting or just old school?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 5, 2010)

definitely not over reacting this is a crucial art all men should be proficient.   I do commend you for not embarrassing you Brother-in-law, I once opened my big mouth to teach a man some tricks to Q-ing and he was not happy I thought he needed teaching.  lol Learned a very valuable lesson that day.  So men should naturally have a pull toward the grill, it is one of the best times for men to act like men and talk like men.  

p.s. the guy was smoking a brisket fat side down!  All that juicy fat goodness just wasted on the bottom of the smoker makes me shy even today. lol


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 7, 2010)

Love it! hah good times


----------



## owls84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rhit, you have truly sold your soul. SELL OUT. Gas?? I used to marvel at the stuff you could cook out of a barrel.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 7, 2010)

psst that was gas to, shhhh!  lol  

The smoked halibut and salmon we had at lodge was done of my new smoker and that got the room real quit as well.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 7, 2010)

See you forget, as secretary I never got to eat so I have clue what was going on up there. Plus you are trying to get me to believe that a certain PM with a hearing problem was able to be quiet? I am not buying it.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 7, 2010)

bummer for you dude, you missed out on some awesome homemade horsey sauce.  

(insert loud delayed yell)
SO MOTE IT BE!!


----------

